# What is your favorite cheese?



## cloud jaguar (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, what is your favorite cheese?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 6, 2010)

Colby Jack! I also like the Garlic and Herb Laughing Cow Lite cheese that comes wrapped in foil in triangular triangle like wedges of triangular pie-slice shaped pieces.

The Mini-Babybel Cheddar flavor, those miniature wheels of cheddar cheese, are also good. I haven't seen them in forever, the other flavors of Mini-Babybel aren't too good.

I'm strange when it comes to cheese. I'm fascinated by it, but I generally don't eat it. I never liked melted cheese that much, and yet I enjoy Pizza, Lasagna, etc. I often avoid putting cheese on Italian sandwiches, except for Quiznos, because generally the cheese gets all puffed up from the oil in the bread and has a nasty texture.

My brother Andy, down in Alabama, seems to be fond of aged cheeses and had me sample some cheese that was left in a basement for a few years. It was good, and strange, unique... weird even!

String cheese is also good. I like to have that from time to time.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 6, 2010)

*double post...  *


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 6, 2010)

HUMBOLDT FOG

http://www.cypressgrovechevre.com/cheeses/...humboldtFog.pdf

and

Harley Farms Chevre

http://www.harleyfarms.com/cheese.php?id=138


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 6, 2010)

Baked brie with crackers. If you haven't tried it, and I'm super serial about this  , it will reinvent your definition of delicious cheese.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah, America, land of phony cheeses! Make believe Muenster (called Munster) ersatz Edam, counterfeit Caerphilly, phony Parmigiano-regiano, fake Fontina, A full litany would take all night.

That said, aside from their ridiculous names, I enjoy a few inexpensive American cheeses like Munster and Cheddar, and I have both in my fridge. I also like an inexpensive blue cheese and Norwegian Blue ( the source of one of the "Dead Parrot " jokes in the Monty Python sketch) is inexpensive when you can get it, but right now I have Danish Blue which is a bit creamier and which will make a good (fair?) substitute for Gorgonzola when I make risotto quattro formaggi in a cuppla days. Actually, I don't use any "authentic" cheeses in this dish, but only Tucker knows, and he's not telling!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lancashire cheese, don't think you will be able to get it across the pond but i may be wrong. Great on crackers or melted on toast


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 6, 2010)

Molten...


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a tough one. I've found few cheeses I didn't like.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2010)

Right there with ya Rick, I guess pretty well don't have a fav, like most all of them. But I do like the one that starts witha D, can't member the rest.....


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2010)

I would have to say mozzarella (mutsadell) is probally my most favorite cheese.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think I could live without cheeses!  I love all kinds. Hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2010)

I like most REAL cheese, but that stuff that come in a bag on styrofoam and is neon orange is just revolting. &lt;_&lt; As I type I am munching on some shredded mozzarella yum yum yum……


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 6, 2010)

My wife is lactose-intolerant, so cheese is usually not on the menu. I'm also not terribly fond of the stuff (I can't eat straight cheese, it grosses me out to try), so I can't say it's that great a loss.

That said, my favorite cheese is provolone.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like strange exotic cheeses that I have tasted but don't recall the names - not that I have had this many in the cheese wasteland called the US. I once saw this fascinating documentary about an American nun who travelled to europe to study the fine art of cheesemaking. She also discussed the barriers to making really great cheeses - namely the health regulations and bureaucracy here in the US - and the marked lack of cheese cultures and caves and such.

I love gorgonzola, brie, some fetas, queso fresco, super sharp cheddar, edam, gouda... thats all that come to mind right now


----------



## revmdn (Jan 6, 2010)

Very difficult question indeed. Phil, I'm very lucky, I get the good stuff imported around here. Italian Market. The fresh mozzarella is so good.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 6, 2010)

Colby-jack.

LOL.

This Italian has been a wee bit Americanized.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 1, 2010)

Update: my all time new favorite cheese is room temperature Cambozola! mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the Port Wine Cheddar. Pink Cheee? :lol: 

My Dad took me to this huge cheese market this past summer and I almost gagged to death from the smell.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 1, 2010)

Gouda, reggiano (sp?), mozzarella, and pecarino (sp?)  .

Oh, and camambert, ricotta, baked brie (i can't stand it by itself), and gorgonzola.


----------



## neps (Feb 1, 2010)

What a friend we have in cheeses!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 1, 2010)

Vermont Cheddah!

By volume...mozzarella.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 2, 2010)

wow! Very interesting topic.

I've never been too fond of cheese, once tried brie and gagged -

But after seeing the show Modern Marvels featuring cheese, It moved me how some people viewed it. It was a hobby unlike any others - I immediately wanted to "Get into it".

Tried Brie again, and still don't really have a taste for it - and aside from blue cheese dressing ( and maybe blue cheese on a burger) I can't really stand it.

I still semi-seriously joke with my girlfriend that my dream is to open up a cheese and wine shop - But i'll have to acquire the taste first.

I like most standard "American" Cheeses. Really enjoy the 'swiss' by itself, cheddar, whateves.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry but i really HATE cheese.... it must be when i was younger. The first impression of cheese i had was when someone was eating a salad with a smelly cheese in it. Since then i have hated it. However i like cream cheese, especially when spread over toast. I also like cheese with pizza, hamburgers or anything where i can't really taste the cheese lol.


----------

